# bosch mrc23evs and mrp23evs not locking after plunging



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
may i ask if anyone has experienced the motor carriage not locking off properly on the above routers and the GOF1600CE as well? If i put more pressure on one handle the carriage will tilt slightly on my GOF when it should be locked. 

What have you done to remedy this and the excessive tilting play of the motor carriage on the pillars? Is this effective?
regards
Peteroo1


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the locking lever only locks the plunge operation on one side...


----------

